# Bump/Lump on Puppy's head.



## stpetebub

added some photos


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks for adopting Sunny, she is a pretty girl. This thread might help.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/77104-question-about-bump-head.html


----------



## Our3dogs

Been there - done that! One of our previous Goldens bumped her head and the exact same thing happened at almost the same age. Unfortunately her's did not dissolve on it's own and it then turned into a benign mass. We had to have it removed. As with your little girl, it did not bother her at all, but it was very apparent after a period of time (can't remember how long) that it was not going away as it had mutated into something else. The only thing that was a negative, is that she looked just like Bozo the clown for several weeks. They had shaved the top of her head, but left the hair on the ears as is. HA! Good luck!


----------



## stpetebub

GoldenCamper said:


> Thanks for adopting Sunny, she is a pretty girl. This thread might help.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/77104-question-about-bump-head.html




Thanks!!! Looks almost identical.


----------



## stpetebub

Thanks everyone! The vet just called and all the tests were normal. She said we just have to wait it out and hopefully over time it'll go down.


----------



## jewelesup

I know it has been awhile since this post but I am wondering if the lump ever went down. Our first Goldie who is now 8 months old has a lump that looks almost exactly the same. I always noticed a little bump in the same spot but overnight it got really big. I am worried but our vet won't be in for a few days.


----------



## OutWest

jewelesup said:


> I know it has been awhile since this post but I am wondering if the lump ever went down. Our first Goldie who is now 8 months old has a lump that looks almost exactly the same. I always noticed a little bump in the same spot but overnight it got really big. I am worried but our vet won't be in for a few days.


Somebody on here dealt with this in the last two months or so. I believe it was a cyst, resulting from a bump on the head, I.e., trauma. Sometimes they resolve by themselves, and sometimes they need to be surgically helped along. I think you should take your dog to the vet for a check up.


----------



## goldenlondon

My pup is 14 weeks old today. We were very worried as she has exactly the same sort of bump on the back of her head. The vet has taken a sample of tissue and says we can get the result in ten days, but I think after reading your experiences it could be a bruise caused by trauma. We have two pups from the litter and the mum and they are all quite rough with eachother at times. If you have an update on your pup please let me know what happened. many thanks, Richard in London UK


----------



## BlairGodfrey

*Thank you, bump on head.*

Stpetebub - i just had to comment on this thread and let you know that we were calmed by the story you posted! Our 11 month old has the exact same thing. Started quickly, was squishy and then turned into something more hard. The pictures of our pup look almost identical to yours, got all the fluids and blood checked, nothing out of the ordinary. She's acting totally normal. Whether it does down or has to get removed we were just so releived to hear your story! Thanks for posting! 

I'll be posting some pictures of Lily to help other golden retriever parents as well!


----------



## BlairGodfrey

Stpetebub - i just had to comment on this thread and let you know that we were calmed by the story you posted! Our 11 month old has the exact same thing. Started quickly, was squishy and then turned into something more hard. The pictures of our pup look almost identical to yours, got all the fluids and blood checked, nothing out of the ordinary. She's acting totally normal. Whether it does down or has to get removed we were just so releived to hear your story! Thanks for posting! 

I'll be posting some pictures of Lily to help other golden retriever parents as well!


----------



## RickiJade

Same thing happened to our 4 month golden. Vet said its a trauma from knocking it and should take about 6 weeks to disappear.


----------



## Shane A

Hi, my 7 month old pup has almost exactly the same lump. I was wondering how yours have been since it’s been years since your posts. Hoping to get replies. Thanks


----------



## tikiandme

You will probably get replies if you start a new thread and post a picture since this thread is so old, it will probably be missed here...........


----------

